# dart constipation



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

i have a group of juvy tincs, and i quarentined them for a while and treated for parasites...all clean now. they all look fat and happy and are great eaters, but there is one that is constipated. i noticed all this week that on and off it was trying to poop and it was half out and it was just sitting there eating flies with poop sticking out. any ideas? as i said, it looks fine and it's eating great.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

What do you mean by it was half out - the fecal material was half out, or you noticed part its intestine sticking half out? 

I would isolate this one and continue observing it to determine if it is passing fecal material.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Lets just assume for a moment what was observed is 'constipation'/ inability to pass the stool...

This might be a hydration issue. I'd assure the tank humidity is 80+%, there is a water source (pond, dish or similar) to provide a microclimate and if reasonable/easy drip some h20 onto the frogs back a few times a day.

Unless of course you can increase it's fiber intake ;-)

Now, Oz is bringing up intestinal prolapse....a 'different' concern, a strong possibility, a condition with an equally frustrating course and list of empiric treatments

best,

S


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

gosh no, the poop was sticking half out, not the intestine. i isolated the froggie last night and he doesn't look constipated today, but who knows... i put a petri dish of water in the constipated ones tank and in the groups tank. i don't have a humidity gauge or anything, but there was water residue on the glass and there is a glass lid and i mist a few times a week. i will start misting more just in case. is constipation a sign of anything really serious? thanks guys!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I can only begin the 'list':

dehydration
parasites
congenital vs acquired motility issues
food concerns

.
.
.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

oh i see. well, hopefully it isnt any of those things 
i will be keeping a close eye on him


----------

